
An aggregate 3M support QAnon as followers or members of FB pages and IG accts - atsushin
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jun/25/qanon-facebook-conspiracy-theories-algorithm
======
aliswe
Sorry, misread that as having to do with 3M the company.

